# 5 inch Turbo Back Exhaust Install On My 2002 Dodge Ram



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Finally got around to getting the FBD 5 inch exhaust welded up and installed. I don't have a welder so I had to take it to Roger's Muffler Shop located in Savannah, Tennessee. They did a real nice job and are real nice folks to boot! The only issue so far is that the exhaust tip will not properly fit on the tail pipe without cutting the tail pipe off. For now I am holding off installing the exhaust tip while looking for a shorter tip. I have a 22 inch 5 inch into 6inch which is too long. Perhaps a few of you who have tips installed can elaborate on what you did to install the exhaust tip. The FBD is a real nice looking exhaust system that fits right in with an OEM appearance.......I just HATE to cut it up to install the exhaust tip. 

I got the straight pipe exhaust. The folks at Rogers Muffler Shop were saying that the exhaust was going to be real loud. I said it would not since I had listened to some straight pipe exhausts on You Tube. When they started up the truck they were very surprised at the mellow sound. Not loud at all although, the turbo can be destinctively heard as well as the exhaust brake when operated. The exhaust brake has a garbage disposal sound. Mind you the mellow turns into somewhat thunderous when you push on the loud pedal. It is still not any louder than a commercial road truck pulling a load. In some locations this straight pipe exhaust might get you a fix it or noise ticket if you choose to make noise in front of the police or in crowded areas, but as long as you go easy on the loud pedal the noise is very managable and reasonable. 

My 17 year old daughter gave "Dad" the REAL COOL sign and a big grin when I put 32 pounds of boost on a 5th gear pull checking out the exhaust. 

My EGTS dropped across the board range approx. 150-200 degrees and I was surprised to see that I gain approx. 2 lbs. of boost. 

Here are some pics I took while the truck was up on the lift:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

2


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

3


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

4


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

5


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

6


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

7


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

8


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

9


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

10


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

11


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

12


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Last one


----------



## al b (Feb 6, 2009)

Looks good Chief


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

I had an 01 that I did that too. It was louder than I wanted, Now I have an 07, 6.7 with the dpf system and not interested in messing with it at all.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Great job Randy. Its always nice to have the teenager approval.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chrpmaster _
> *Great job Randy. Its always nice to have the teenager approval. *


One of her student friends has a similar truck and has been asking her about what all I have done to mine. Sound have done the exhaust sooner!


----------



## Hairy Hauler (Mar 3, 2009)

Nice job! with a 5" flue you can use a chimney brush to clean it out when it gets black! I've got a 92 Dodge with the Cummins and 5 spd std trans and I love it!


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

There is a shop in Whiteville, TN that would have been closer. I get all my exhaust work done there. The name of the shop is Joyners Exhaust Shop. He has been there since I was a teenager and is good and the prices are very reasonable. Looks good though, as long as your happy with it thats all that matters.


----------



## missourifornian (May 10, 2010)

The exhaust looks very professional. Its hard to find a place that will mandrel bend your pipes, so great choice. its cool to see these mods on all sorts of trucks.


----------

